# KAXBLTWT GROUPBUY ??



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

Why is this thread closed when the product is still outstanding?


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

KAXBLTWT GROUP BUY - Kravchenko-Audio


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

I got the msg from Mark.

What I want to know is why the thread is locked when the buy is till ongoing.
Looks like poor form on DIYMA's side, but I would like to know Ant's side....


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

legend94 said:


> :inout:


Nice of you to show up, sorry you couldn't stay...


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

legend94 said:


> :inout:


+++1


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Edit.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

hmmmmmm.......


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

fulletal7777 said:


> +++1


As someone who purchased two sets of tweeters, I would like to kno what is going on as well.

This shouldn't be a "budy budy only insiders know" secret.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

capea4 said:


> As someone who purchased two sets of tweeters, I would like to kno what is going on as well.
> 
> This shouldn't be a "budy budy only insiders know" secret.


Check Mark's website for details: Kravchenko-Audio - Home 

You should have received several emails from him a day or so ago explaining everything. If you did not receive any emails I would contact him.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> As someone who purchased two sets of tweeters, I would like to kno what is going on as well.
> 
> This shouldn't be a "budy budy only insiders know" secret.


You didn't get Mark's email?

Basically, Ant wanted payment for publicity instead of the original agreed upon terms which he felt were outstanding since deivery of the speakers didn't happen within a time frame.

Mark assures everybody will get there product. I am not concerned about not receiving the tweets and mids. Mark has shown honesty and transparency IMO.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> You didn't get Mark's email?
> 
> Basically, Ant wanted payment for publicity instead of the original agreed upon terms which he felt were outstanding since deivery of the speakers didn't happen within a time frame.
> 
> Mark assures everybody will get there product. I am not concerned about not receiving the tweets and mids. Mark has shown honesty and transparency IMO.


:surprised:
so i read the email, thank you

thats marks point of view, and ants?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

capea4 said:


> :surprised:
> so i read the email, thank you
> 
> thats marks point of view, and ants?


Personally I dont care, as long as I get the tweets and mids I paid for


----------



## Valdemar (Aug 19, 2014)

This ^


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

It's kinda why I'm curious.

Time will tell


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Eh, I ain't worried. I know marks a cool dude who's just had misfortune stacked on him, and I'm sure ant has his reason too, I guess lol


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, his reasons...$


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Any agreement between ant and any advertiser/group buy should be 100% behind the scenes. No "dirty laundry" should be aired in front of us, the members, and is none of our business. 

Now if ant found a reason,clue, insider info that the product or price is dishonest in any way, his first duty should be to inform us, the members, especially people whom purchased the product.

Hence why I question what happened. I have marks entire point of view, but I see nothing from ants, and it worrys me.

If what mark says in his email is true, IMHO, no change should be made in front of the members. If ant feels it's no longer fair to him, all of that should happen between them, and no effect to us should be seen.

It deffinatly wouldn't leave ant many options on this particular group buy, and that sucks, but what was put in place should stay in place. At that point I could understand ant not letting mark do any group buy/advertising Again, but this should not change the current group buy.

Yes I understand these to be my opinions, but am I wrong?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

capea4 said:


> Any agreement between ant and any advertiser/group buy should be 100% behind the scenes. No "dirty laundry" should be aired in front of us, the members, and is none of our business.
> 
> Now if ant found a reason,clue, insider info that the product or price is dishonest in any way, his first duty should be to inform us, the members, especially people whom purchased the product.
> 
> ...


DO you want a very long email tree?

Complete?

Anthony has his reasons I'm sure.

I may not agree with them, and he is loosing out on some killer drivers, but it his forum, and ultimately his choice.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

As for time. They are back second week of March, and my stuff should be out the door before the end of March. I'll keep everyone up to date on my website.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

seven pair left


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Six left


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Since I only purchased one pair of these. What cap should I use to protect these if I plan to high pass them around 4500hz. 
Or second taught around 4k, just to give me some room if I want to go a little lower. 
Thanks


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

SQLnovice said:


> Since I only purchased one pair of these. What cap should I use to protect these if I plan to high pass them around 4500hz.
> Or second taught around 4k, just to give me some room if I want to go a little lower.
> Thanks



Great idea. 10uf although you might want to go much lower for protection purposes. I would probably go to about 1500 on these and get a 26 or 27uf. 

Which brand are you going with?


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

This will be my first time using a cap so I haven't research a brand yet. I will jump on PE and see what they have. If you know of a good brand or recommendations, that will save me some time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

If a cap the size of a c or d battery is not too big for your install I use the solen brand.


https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/solen-capacitors/solen-20-mfd-fast-cap-400v/


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't worry too much about a protective cap (brand, quality, etc). Get a pair of of non polar metalized poly caps in the range of 25uf-40uf (larger the number the bigger the cap). I have been using Dayton's on my Scanspeak tweeters without issue.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> Since I only purchased one pair of these. What cap should I use to protect these if I plan to high pass them around 4500hz.
> Or second taught around 4k, just to give me some room if I want to go a little lower.
> Thanks


I'll do the math and put up a few different crossover points on the website.

And I'll do an update.

Been busy with some family sickness stuff.

It's getting better!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear the sick part.... It ran through my house nonstop from October thru January. Yuck!

Emailed you about spots left


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I'll do the math and put up a few different crossover points on the website.
> 
> And I'll do an update.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. Family first. Wising you and your family a speedy recovery. 

Thanks to everyone for your suggestion.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Best wishes, Mark! I hope Canada's different cuz here insult is added to injury, family sickness=extra insurance paperwork.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Any off axis measurements with these tweets?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a little brother in ICU.

Finally out actually.

ANd little is a relative term.

He's in his 40's.

And very happily we have our health care covered by our taxes. So we pay more taxes than most Americans. But no healthcare costs.

8 days in ICU must cost a flaming fortune.

I'm working a bit on updates to the website. So give a day or so.

Trying to get back into some form of work day. But still very busy over here.

Go figure. I'm the oldest of four and the healthiest!


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Count me in for a pair.

Thanks


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Has anybody tried to get a refund?


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Refund?? The tweeters are built, I thought all we were waiting for was the grill cover for the tweeter cup?


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

james_spearo said:


> Refund?? The tweeters are built, I thought all we were waiting for was the grill cover for the tweeter cup?


Doesn't matter if we never get em lol I'm in for the long haul though


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Do the best you can. Don't stress. I'll wait for mine whenever it's ready.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> Do the best you can. Don't stress. I'll wait for mine whenever it's ready.



X2

I'm good with whenever they get finished up!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Edit


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

edouble101 said:


> Has anybody tried to get a refund?


I believe (not 100% sure) MiniSQ did back in Nov


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Some of the tweeters have changed hands.

And that is how people have been refunded.

It is completely correct that the tweeters are done.

A few more weeks and they should be shipping out.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Correct, miniSQ did in october, I took his spot. 

Mark, shoot me a pm with your email addy, I haven't been getting the group buy emails. I sent a contact email on your site but not sure if it went through.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark was very easy to work with when I sold my spot. In fact his level of communication and transparency is what this forum needs more of from preorders.

He doesn't always have the answer you want but you get what he has and he will COMMUNICATE and not act like a tool.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

He's been very quick via pm here, I think I just slipped through the cracks on the emails.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Good to hear they are getting closer, I'm getting very excited! I see more SQ gold trophies coming up in my near future


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Hang in there guys.

This has been to much of an adventure on my end to. 



> Good to hear they are getting closer, I'm getting very excited! I see more SQ gold trophies coming up in my near future


I am supplying good tweeters. And they are being used in very hi-end products out there.

But they are only tweeters.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Hang in there guys.
> 
> This has been to much of an adventure on my end to.
> 
> ...


Hows your brother doing?


----------



## Blacksierra03 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great communication Mark! 
Just purchased the last set in pre order I believe, and can't wait.
Have to find a nice set of midbass drivers for a two way active setup.
I also have the Morel Hybrid 6.5 components snagged for an excellent price that were used only for 2 days in a display at a show, so have some decisions to make.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

@miniSQ

Brother has been home as in here at my place for the past two ( Nope it's now four weeks) weeks. He is getting stronger every week. The whole family had a short but sweet conversation to the tune of if you want our help you ain't living alone buddy!

Hey there Wayne.

There might be two more sets available. The invoice was sent out, but there has been no payment made.


----------



## baruch1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Is there any more available?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Only if either someone wants to transfer, or you wait till my shipment comes in.

The groupbuy offer is over.


----------



## baruch1 (Mar 21, 2015)

OK..thanks...what was the price on these? I guess I'll keep on this thread I'm case someone drops.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

The groupbuy pricing was $125.

As I am bringing almost the whole manufacturing back here. It will go up a bit.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

You might want to try xxxbusa.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

If anybody wants to transfer their group buy let me know.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like your waiting for the next run. And these will happen a little bit faster this time!

Like 5 or six months faster....


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Mate so can we get a rough ETA on these now? The last email was a bit aloof


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm expecting two to three weeks from now. 

End of May beginning of June.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that time frame until the tweeters start shipping to us or you get parts? What needs to be done for these to ship out? What assembly needs to be done?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

That's the time to me.

You guys should be getting them about seven working days from when I get them.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

So all you need to do is get them and turn around and ship them? Nothing other needs to be done? 


Effin SWEET!


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

If I am interested in the tweeters at the non-group buy price, how much will the tweeters be? (if you can disclose that here)

Should we pm you, or contact you via what method, to express an interest to purchase at non-group buy pricing?

Thank you for your time and attention!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if I still have vendor privileges.

But I've never been to afraid of pushing the envelope a bit so here goes...

The groupbuy price was low. Very low. The final profit margin was not repeatable.

So they will be going up. 

I'll still crunch the numbers to see what I will be able to do. I have requests for quotes to get the metal parts built in Canada. So when I have them back I will make a decision.

Expect closer to $200 a pair shipped price.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

Thank you sir!

When you know if you can do this or not, please let us know.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Where Are My Tweeters!?!


Sorry. I know they're still in work Back (far) East. Plus I don't have a car to put them in yet. But I hate to see this thread die, and I'd love to get all my gear staged so when I do find the perfect car it's ready to go.

So consider this a friendly bump-up. And a request for updates from our friends in China.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

You didn't get the email?

So short but sweet. They are due for completion on the 15th of June. I sent out some pics of the approved version of the grill.

And I have arranged for overnight delivery of the tweeters once they get to me.

Lastly, but not leastly.

There are another 50 pair in the works.

And these will happen quite a bit faster.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I did get the May 26 update.
But that was a week ago, and I was feeling anxious.
Thank you.
Just looking forward to 'em!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I can hardly wait to. I have put an insane amount of time into this project.

Will be so nice to see the tail end of it. 

I'll keep making these available. I am in the process of getting a domestic manufacturer to produce the metal parts. The tweeters I can get produced rather rapidly upon request at any point.

Now I need a whole bunch of happy contented clients and this will all be worth the work put into it.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

It's now the 17th did the manufacturer meet the completion date:?

Cheers


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

As of last night I have been told that the pieces are in my factory.

What I am waiting for is pictures!

And a tracking number.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Coolio thanks for the update!


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Yay so stoked to get these!


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

I would like to claim one of the additional 50 pair you have available. How do I make that happen?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Easy. You send me lots of money.

If you are serious you send me an email. I will discuss quantity pricing via private communication.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well looky looky: :surprised:

Parts we have parts! 

20 pieces did not pass the QC testing and have been returned for rework. So the lot is expected to be shipped back by the 25th of June. Shipping to me shortly after this. Assembly by myself and then shipping out to the group buy members will begin about 7 business days after I have received the shipment.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweet baby Jesus they are in!!! lol thanks for the email this morning Mark I really can't wait to hear these.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like 'em in black.

Wonder if the rework is done and return shipping and such are all still on track.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be asking tonight sir.

As soon as I get an answer there will be a group email once again.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

When should we expect our tweeters? Thanks


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

The last pieces that didn't pass QC are in tomorrow (10pcs). I am arranging for shipment ASAP.

Will keep you guys posted.

A tracking number to keep you occupied!


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumpzilla.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Ping!

I'm in the same boat. Waiting on confirmation of the final part of the ordered metal parts.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

So the last pieces are back as of yesterday.

Everything is being packed and once that happens, boxed and wait for the shipping.

When I have a shipping tracking number I will send out a group email.

I have 100 more raw drivers on tap ready sometime in August I hope, and I will be getting the metal parts done much more locally.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Any pictures of the completed tweeters? Please excuse me if they have already been posted. Thank you


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update Sir


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

They are pieces in boxes as of now.

I will doing the tweeter to the cup and grill assembly at my shop.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you, Mark! We really appreciate your hard work and persistence on this project. We know it has not been smooth sailing for you.


----------



## zinophile (May 23, 2011)

They are coming!!!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't wait either!

The sooner the better.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Mark and to everyone that purchased these in order to make the group buy possible.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

They are on their way.

Second articles (100 pcs) are about 6 weeks away. I will be keeping these available as there is requests. And there are lots of requests!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> They are on their way.
> 
> Second articles (100 pcs) are about 6 weeks away. I will be keeping these available as there is requests. And there are lots of requests!


If memory serves, when you opened the group buy you said August delivery and i joked about August of 2015?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Ouch!

Yes, this has been an unqualified fiasco.

At the very least I have learned a few things.

People appreciate being treated honestly.

I now have a good company to make me custom aluminum parts.

And I now have a good company to make me grills.

I have had a great bunch of guys that trusted me, and i have almost been able to repay their trust with great product.

When that happens I will be a happy man.

And as long as I live I am never doing another group buy in this manner again. I'll only do it if I have complete first articles and some solid vendors.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

oh Mark, don't be a wuss, it wasn't that bad lol


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

tweeters....tweeters......um....i vaguely remember something about ordering some tweeters....here i thought it was just a very old dream....

;o)


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

capea4 said:


> oh Mark, don't be a wuss, it wasn't that bad lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Glad you think so!

I sure learned the limitations of what I knew back then, and I am a whole lot smarter now!

I thought I had good connections.

Now At least I have some good connections.


I put this in the group email already, but the people who are really in a jam to get their drivers will get served first. So far there are about 4 guys that have sent SOS signals.

As soon as they arrive I will be assembling.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I just thought of it as more of a kickstarter campaign than a group-buy of existing product.
Was still faster than a flashlight I ordered - had similar production issues and new suppliers weren't up to snuff. Communication was minimal. Now that the light is in my pocket it is my favorite - hopefully I'll feel the same way about the tweeters! (I won't put them in my pocket.)

Anyway, I finally have a car to install them into and though I have much of the gear am still in the system-design phase, so timing turned out just about ideal for me.
The updates and open communication are much appreciated.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm two tweeters in your pocket.

Could be happy to see someone....

Or working on a training bra......

I better behave.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you Mark. Timing turned out perfect for me too. Just got a new ride. and these babies will make is sound sexier. 
No need to expedite my shipment. It gets here when it gets here.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like they've cleared Customs on the way in to Canada!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

holy **** this might actually happen.....


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Since all the parts will likely be in Mark's hands tomorrow, i think its a fair question to ask how long it will take to fill the group buy orders? I know there was mention that a few would jump to the front of the line, but does it take a week to build and ship 50 pairs of tweeters? Or a month?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Week.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Week.


And then hopefully a well deserved vacation


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

"well which one is it son? A week or a day"

"a weekday?"

cheech and chong, up in smoke


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

maybe ErinH would like to give these a run on his test platform, I'm sure if they are all that they are cracked up to be, the outcome will be awesome and put the tweeters up at the top tier where 200 bucks each, is considered fair prices.

then they could go for 150, indicating a deal for someone who likes using off-brands and small boutique merchandise.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, the glue arrived today, the boxes should be tomorrow.
Tweeters sometime tomorrow.

I'm not looking forward to seeing the shipping cost from China!

And I know the cost to you guys. A little over a grand for the 70 clients.

Vacation! My little brother is getting married in a little over a week.

Running around like the energizer bunny!

As for the assembly, a day to glue them up. A day to cure the adhesive. A day to package them.

And I'll run them into the big bad city so they get off fast!


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll volunteer to loan my pair to Erin for testing.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Erin has a pair coming.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I'm pretty sure Erin has a pair coming.


LOL...
Unfortunately, I don't. Not unless you planned to send me a set and just hadn't let me know yet. 

I actually jumped in to this thread to express interest in your next batch. I typically don't get in on advance groupbuys just because of the nature of them (the wait usually winds up being longer for various reasons and I change gear too much to tie up money for that far in advance, lol). But I did want to see what the timeline was looking like for the next round. 

Of course I'd be willing to do testing, but I just wanted to clarify that I do not having any coming... at least not that I'm aware of. By all means, if someone wants to send me a pair to test feel free but I tag the disclaimer of *at your own risk* because accidents happen. Or if Mark wants to donate a set to me to test, I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

ErinH said:


> LOL...
> Unfortunately, I don't. Not unless you planned to send me a set and just hadn't let me know yet.


If Mark doesn't have a pair set aside for you (for shame) then I'll PM you when I have them in my possession.

I'll cover shipping both ways as I (and everyone else) would really like to see the numbers on these.


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

epper:

off to work though so package opening will wait a few hours


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Erin send me an email:

mark

at

kravchenko

dash 

audio

dot

com

Sad attempt to foil the spam bots.

I hates Spam Bots.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

And first articles off to Australia, direct!

Woohoo!

Still gonna hate to see the bills on those!

But.

Get er done.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark,
I just dropped you a line via email. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Aye the cryptic message worked!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Aye the cryptic message worked!


Indeed. lol.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Not that anyone cares...but... 

9:50 am	On FedEx vehicle for delivery OTTAWA, ON


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> And first articles off to Australia, direct!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> ...


They're even better looking than i expected!

Now just to find someone local who can demo them for me


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy!

Better?

Hah, they are marvelous!


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

They're delivered! *snoopy dance*


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pictures or they never arrived!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not home!

But when I get back....

In the city.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Flinchy said:


> They're even better looking than i expected!
> 
> Now just to find someone local who can demo them for me


Pics Please!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

So looks like I have some work to do.

Parts, lots of parts.

But for tonight I just opened a nice big beer and I'm off to relax.

Tomorrow, one quick trip into Ottawa to move some money around for some clients and back at er. Gotta assemble me some tweeters.

I'll take pics and videos.

Promise!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Make sure you close that garage door tonight and take them inside the house.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

everyone should go back and watch the videos Mark has put up while they prepare themselves for the arrival of their tweeters.


not because I say so, but because it helps bring back the initial excitement, for those of you who like to be part of something.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I promise to hung them and pet them and kiss them.

Oh yeah and call them George.

If you are old enough to remember Bugs Bunny and the Abominable Snowman.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So looks like I have some work to do.
> 
> Parts, lots of parts.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the beer....and lock that garage door


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm drinking mine as we speak. Enjoy!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm guessing pics of these tweets will accompany pics of a sasquatch, they are both as elusive as the other LOL


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> Pics Please!


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn. That tweeter has a lot of junk in its trunk! I didn't realize what goliaths they were going to be.

Depending on how these test out, I may have to switch from my C3CX's to these tweets and the Scan 10F or 12M...


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

Kriszilla said:


> Damn. That tweeter has a lot of junk in its trunk! I didn't realize what goliaths they were going to be.
> 
> Depending on how these test out, I may have to switch from my C3CX's to these tweets and the Scan 10F or 12M...


yeah the overall package is waaaay bigger than i expected. In a good way lol. very weighty too


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Those look beautiful!! I hope they sound as nice as they look.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

My pants feel funny after seeing those pics. lol


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Too much information.

Sounds like you need some quality time with your tweeters.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

when I get them!!!! lol Mark they look great these might be going in a set of book shelve speakers with some Dyn's if the Dyn's don't sell.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a faceplate in the works.

One that is pretty interesting in it's response capabilities.

Not dead flat on the bottom end purposely.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

hhhmmmm that's interesting to hear.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice, I should have gotten 2 pairs.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> Nice, I should have gotten 2 pairs.



There are more coming....

And unmounted so I can put them in what ever mount I so choose.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

they look fantastic!!1

is there any way to still get them ?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

i knew they wouldn't be super compact but they do look pretty beefy. that being said, they look extremely clean. getting super excited now!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

quietfly said:


> they look fantastic!!1
> 
> is there any way to still get them ?


Will have next order delivered in about 8 weeks.

I'm starting a waiting list.

As in you place a request for what you want. And I order them.

No more groupbuys for me.

I have no more hair to pull out....


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Flinchy said:


>


They do really look great. 
Outside Dia is supose to be 61mm is 2.4". They sure look bigger in this photo, I'm guessing someone has small hands.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Flinchy said:


>


They do really look great. 
Outside Dia is supose to be 61mm is 2.4". They sure look bigger in this photo, I'm guessing someone has small hands.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

1fishman said:


> They do really look great.
> Outside Dia is supposed to be 61mm is 2.4". They sure look bigger in this photo, I'm guessing someone has small hands.


You know what hey say, small hands small .....

Had to do it Flinchy

They are indeed the size I specified, because what you guys read the dimensions off of where the prints sent to the CNC guy.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Received mine Monday (Thanks Mark!) direct to Australia, very happy with the build quality. Going to fit them into my A-Pillar pods tonight. Full re-tune Saturday (I have a new sub as well) and onto the next round SQ Comp on Sunday!

I'll post back with some pictures once I've won a couple of more trophies


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

ScanSpeak-Waveguides

an interesting site.

I wonder if these have the motor power to run in a bigger than token wave guide. I know that they should have the stroke, but can they play cleanly without needing supertweeters in a 4X6" EOS like say, the JBL 660Gti series?

and if that is an option, and if there has been any experimentation behind the scenes with the faceplate-less drivers?

Because that's what I think would maybe facilitate higher output and cleaner, less reflective, more direct sound.

And a SAUSALITO! Can there really be nobody who has a 3D printed Sausalito ready to bond to these beauties?


questions from the fringe...


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

A few pics:











I might have a little larger hand.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

High end crafstmanship for sure. If they sound as good as they look, people are in for a treat!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Flinchy said:


> yeah the overall package is waaaay bigger than i expected. In a good way lol. very weighty too


If I only had a nickle for evey time I have heard that...well I would be broke. 

Thanks for the new signature.


----------



## Flinchy (Feb 29, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> You know what hey say, small hands small .....
> 
> Had to do it Flinchy
> 
> They are indeed the size I specified, because what you guys read the dimensions off of where the prints sent to the CNC guy.


hahah hey! Guess i left myself a bit open there.

I think people underestimate how wide 2.4" is in reality (i didn't actually know their size, but looking at them i guessed about 2.5 inches, close!)



legend94 said:


> If I only had a nickle for evey time I have heard that...well I would be broke.
> 
> Thanks for the new signature.


looks like i almost did it again above... no problem lol

gotta love that no context 



james_spearo said:


> Received mine Monday (Thanks Mark!) direct to Australia, very happy with the build quality. Going to fit them into my A-Pillar pods tonight. Full re-tune Saturday (I have a new sub as well) and onto the next round SQ Comp on Sunday!
> 
> I'll post back with some pictures once I've won a couple of more trophies


can't wait to hear your thoughts on them!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im looking forward to getting mine


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Just from the visual aspect, the wait was worth it. Now can't wait to see how she performs and her personality.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words gents.

And Flinchy you know I was joking.

I have yet to test one myself in the mount. I tested them all before in China.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Allright aussies we're waiting for the early verdict! Let's hear some feedback!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Apologies if it has been asked and answered already, but what + and - slide ons will fit the tabs? I want to get all my ducks in a row before they arrive, and Vermont doesn't have the best selection of slide ons at the local hardware store


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

6.5mm

And

5.2mm


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

50 are assembled. And I have a system now. So the rest will get done tomorrow.

If I had to do this everyday, well, I would not be doing this every day.

I have one or two demo units.... Ooops units. As with all things there is a right way to assemble and a wrong way to assemble.

There are a bunch of videos that I made, but I'm just in from assembling and a bit to tired to edit any stinking videos.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you Sir for a hard day's work. Wish I could deliver you a few pints of beer/guinness.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

https://youtu.be/H6tw_fuh1vk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

you sure that the right amount of glue? shouldn't that be an automated process to ensure its the appropriate amount?

i read on the interwebz too much glue is bad


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

No tweeter for you for one year!

Wait a second, I already did that.

Hummmm

I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Got them in and tuned on the weekend. 1 word. AMAZING!

Unfortunately the SQ comp has been postponed by a week so no verdict by the judge yet, however I am very impressed by the amount of detail these things have revealed. All the harshness and fatigue I had from my cheap previous tweeters I had is gone.

Ended up crossing at 1200hz 24/dB Linkwitz-Riley, after a bit of experimentation, soundstage is wider than the side mirrors & depth just a bit further than the windshield. Focus is like nothing I've heard before. 

Still have a little tweaking to do as there is no EQ applied yet, just tight T/A and level matched.

Might put up some as measured results in REW, the distortion figures are something to behold.

Cheers
James


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice.

Did you ever doubt me?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

James what was the response of other people?

So far I have done a boat load of design and measurement. On my side I know what I had was PDG. Fit and finish?

Did you crossover with passive or electronic?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

1200 24db? Yesssss!!!!!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

That is what the video on crossover applications recommended.

It's on the website and on Youtube.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Whats the shipping status? Can we expect to have tweeters in our hands this week?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I am in the city dropping off the first chunk right now.

Back home I will knock together the rest.

Bulk of the shipments will be done by Wednesday.

And most of them are going next day service.

So I think you will be getting them this week.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wait wait wait.. 1200hz crossover?! for a small format tweeter?! i know the "rule of thumb" is double the fs at 12db slope but for some reason i dont feel safe crossing my 500hz fs tweeter below 2500 @12bd


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

This ain't no ordinary tweeter.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

at what sort of volumes can this be played at with that crossover? and is there any hard truth to that double fs at 12 db rule? or there more to it than that? ive also heard fs/qts


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

https://youtu.be/UxZuPwemdwc

Watch this and then see if you have any questions.

If you do, I'll tweek the video.

The two times FS is a good rule of thumb.

You might want to look at the Fs of the tweeter.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

How about a 12db xover, would 2400hz be safe or can I drop it a bit lower using 60w rms.?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mwmkravchenko said:


> You might want to look at the Fs of the tweeter.


i cant find specs


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. That could work to.

I can't remember if showed that in the video.

It seems to be a popular question.

If you are crossing over from a 6.5 I'd go lower (1200 hz ) with a steeper crossover.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2119494-post1.html

All the specs are there.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

https://youtu.be/SnMjX-hdIA8

End of assembly.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Limitations on my xover selection I have to stick to 12db slope or lower.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

You will be fine.

Alternatively you could stack a first order single cap filter along with your active filter.

If you want help with the cap selection let me know.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Man now I want to put these in my daily. Mark its killing to think I will have to let these sit in my closet for a bit.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> https://youtu.be/SnMjX-hdIA8
> 
> End of assembly.


OHHHH i think i saw minessss


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Yours are on the left, behind . Yeah over there. 

Muhahahaaaaa.

Now I'm grabbing a bite to eat. All the way across Ottawa to the DHL office. Only 37 degrees Celsius today. Hot hot hot.

And back to the garage to assemble more tweeters. I love my job, I love my job.

I think I'm going to detour to get some beer.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Yours are on the left, behind . Yeah over there.
> 
> Muhahahaaaaa.
> 
> ...


You DO love your job! Its just that this little part of it sux.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

the video was from 5 months ago!

still, enjoyed it. 

I was wondering (and I'm SURE it's been covered already) if there was any prediction on the Klippel, as to what distortion would come in first, the BL linearity, or the suspension, or the soft dome distortion? Inductance (and by association, inductance distortion) should be quite low considering the motor topology lends a hand here.

I feel like the way this tweeter was conceived, the normal route of higher end home audio driver design may have been tweaked from the outset to push car audio needs, or a low-playing tweeter exhibiting high Xmax was part of the equation from the outset.

I also wonder if these represent a pinnacle in split gap tweeters, and if anyone else is making similar units today, besides the CSS LD series?

I can't help but feel a tiny part of this speaker development was a shared process, and that is fun stuff.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

CSS does not have a split gap tweeter.

And as far as I know this is the only split gap tweeter available.

This tweeter has been tested with a high resolution test set. Not Klippel.

It does indeed have very low distortion.

And yes, it is indeed a design I have been selling to very high end OEM's. It's about time the car market got something that was not all hype.

This is the real deal. What I posted as to the performance specs is what you are actually getting.

When I get the bulk of the tweeters delivered I will do a video showing the measurements and the methods used to generate them.

I prefer to be up front and show prospective clients what I am selling in terms of the real and verifiable value. Not the brand name hype.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> CSS does not have a split gap tweeter.
> 
> And as far as I know this is the only split gap tweeter available.
> 
> ...



AND...
he's the ****, so its all good


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. It's the first time in my life **** in a sentence was a good thing.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Wow. It's the first time in my life **** in a sentence was a good thing.


LOL,

I "got " you


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Assembly would be fun at first, then monotonous, followed by borderline stir crazy. But I'm sure all will appreciate every effort.


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Crossover is a Mini-DSP 4 to 8 that I put together, so electronic crossover.

Cannot hear or measure any nastiness with 1200hz crossover so going to leave it there for now. running somewhere around the 50W mark. So way under the power limit?

Car is getting judged this Sunday. If you like I can take some measurements in REW and post it up


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning James.

Sure post your measurements.

It would be interesting to see them.


----------



## baruch1 (Mar 21, 2015)

mwmkravchenko said:


> CSS does not have a split gap tweeter.
> 
> And as far as I know this is the only split gap tweeter available.
> 
> ...





sunshinefc3s said:


> You DO love your job! Its just that this little part of it sux.





cajunner said:


> the video was from 5 months ago!
> 
> still, enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure something is missing from your post baruch 1


----------



## baruch1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sounds like great tweeter from a knowledge guy, any chance of a 2nd round soon?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Round two will be ready end of September.

I'm setting up a request page on my website.

It will help me gauge the number required. 

Right now I have ordered 50 pairs. But with what is happening with requests in the background I think they will disappear fast. I may be increasing the order.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I don't know who did it.

But a huge thanks to who ever it was that fixed up the spreadsheet.

I'm making up about half of the shipping documents and I was not looking forward to sorting out all the double entries.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Is the spreadsheet still available?
When I go into the Google Doc I just get one name, and it is not my own.
I have eMailed you with an address update and want to make sure you've captured it.

Thanks.
- Tom


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

tjswarbrick said:


> Is the spreadsheet still available?
> When I go into the Google Doc I just get one name, and it is not my own.
> I have eMailed you with an address update and want to make sure you've captured it.
> 
> ...


Same here. Since I purchased my "pre-order spot" from another member (although the transaction was through you, Mark (you refunded him, and I paid you)), I would not mind the opportunity to verify my info.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Nope. Not to the public.

That was a mistake on my part.

If anyone is missing I will contact you.

I'm heading off into the city to drop off some more in a few minutes.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Nope. Not to the public.
> 
> That was a mistake on my part.
> 
> ...


How will we know when ours have shipped? When they show up ?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I just dropped off a few more.

Spent the bulk of the day boxing and fighting the DHL software.

Partly successful on the software front. Spent the better part of an hour with my rep.

So poor word choice about the spreadsheet being "public".

It never was. It was available to the group buy gents and lady.

So with enough foolin around tonight I hope to have imported all the addresses and set this up almost as easy as possible.

I'm a bulk shipping virgin.

Lol.

But a quick study.

How will you know if your drivers are on the way?

I might send out an email.

You never know.

Keep in mind it's just me.

No help.

Plus I have a brother getting married on Friday.

Slightly busy.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Just rolled into home.

The first little shipment has some deliveries already.

And I'll email the ones today.

Off to battle with the DHL software dragon again.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> How will you know if your drivers are on the way?
> 
> I might send out an email.
> 
> ...


No worries...its not like you had over a year to prepare boxes and shipping labels for this week

Sorry...i just have 3 deliveries i am waiting for for this install...and all 3 seem to want to stress me out.

1. door trim clips...sent USPS...been almost 2 weeks and no tracking and no idea when they will arrive.

2. F.A.S.T rings...paid $20 shipping and they too are on a slow boat...but they should have arrived today, only to find out they require a direct signature...so no idea when i will get those.

3. And these tweeters...again...no idea when they will arrive. I never should never have torn my doors apart assuming everything would arrive this week.

#0for3

Wait...i forgot...on the PLUS side jerry and emelios were f'ing AWESOME in getting me my mids in only 2days.

#1for4


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't make drive down there and kick you in the ass!

Probably a little cooler, might be a nice drive. Hmmmmm

Well time to cry with you.

Thursday I assembled tweeters. 54 pieces. Friday and Saturday I changed out our hot water heater. We are on a well, I built the house I live in and many more. But it is quite a job to change out from electric to oil fired.

Company coming tomorrow for the wedding.

Boxed all the 54 over the past two days and shipped out the time critical ones. Yes I know you are time critical.

Just about have all the addresses entered in the DHL byzantine program.

And I print a million papers tomorrow and drive into the city once again. 

Pick up the relatives at the air port and drop off the next shipment.

This morning I glued up 48 pieces of the dome to the trim ring.

Tomorrow I glue the dome and ring to the cup and grill.

Did I mention it was just shy of 90 Frikin degrees yesterday and today.

Yep. I love my job.

Actually I do. And I appreciate your patience in getting these things out to you. So I am pushing this as fast as I possibly can.

At least I have some things that I can get done with my hands and see the end of all this in sight.

Need some happy camper pictures. That always makes everything worth while.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Don't make drive down there and kick you in the ass!
> 
> Probably a little cooler, might be a nice drive. Hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Yeah me too..and on top of all that my brother had a massive heart attack on sunday evening at the young age of 46...so i am just a little extra grumpy too.

it will all work out...


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

We need to stop tearing Mark away from wedding, assembly and shipping with these posts. I vote a 3 day moratorium for posting to this thread.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Ouch.

Young to be having a heart attack.

Hope the best for you and your brother.


@sunshinefc3s

There are a bunch going out tomorrow.

I can use the break from time to time.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in Hawaii surfing. Highly recommended it for melting away the stress...Right after I get my tweeters. J/K! Take it easy man.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Mark should drag it out, this is his catwalk turn and he knows what he's got.

send out about 10 drivers a day, no more.

make extensive tests on each driver, with video proof and FR graphs showing matching pairs on response, sensitivity and ohms/impedance curve.

generate the buzz about symmetrical field advantages, how most pairs exhibit plus/minus 1 db from 1350 hz to 23Khz, and how he's beaten the XBL dragon of inconsistency, how his painstaking work in faceplate accuracy means homogeneity across the sound stage...

or just let them go, then?

haha..


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm in no rush for mine Mark, feel free to put me last, because I know other guy might want theirs sooner.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> I'm in no rush for mine Mark, feel free to put me last, because I know other guy might want theirs sooner.


I'm in no rush either Mark...i have a perfectly good set of tweeters in play. I was just having a bad moment. My sincere apologies.


----------



## shillermanlite (May 18, 2014)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Don't make drive down there and kick you in the ass!
> 
> Probably a little cooler, might be a nice drive. Hmmmmm
> 
> ...


You have been completely transparent and honest throughout this whole process. I'm sure it's been a learning process for you but the final product is what most of us are here for. I can't wait to get these installed. Your the man Mark!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

shillermanlite said:


> You have been completely transparent and honest throughout this whole process. I'm sure it's been a learning process for you but the final product is what most of us are here for. I can't wait to get these installed. Your the man Mark!



You made my day buddy.

Thanks:blush:


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> I'm in no rush either Mark...i have a perfectly good set of tweeters in play. I was just having a bad moment. My sincere apologies.


Seriously yours are going out today.

You need some good news.

I've been where you are man.

To many bad things going on.

little ray of dark chocolate cupcakes maybe???


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

cajunner said:


> I think Mark should drag it out, this is his catwalk turn and he knows what he's got.
> 
> send out about 10 drivers a day, no more.
> 
> ...



I think I have stated this before.

They all match.

Worst case deviance from 1k to 12k is 1.5db.

I tested every one of the tweeters in September.

And every batch of drivers I produce is tested the same way.

They are all matching a golden standard driver that is verified every time the test station is used.

Please find me another vendor of high end drivers that goes to that length of Quality Control.

As for XBL inconsistency. That is not happening with my vendor. Not a chance. Every voice coil is mounted on a custom jig that fixes the height exactly to specification. Every one of them. THen we test them to make sure that they are performing correctly.

The only thing I have not done is shown an video of the driver frequency response in the new mount.

That will happen soon and happen independently.

I'll post a video of driver motor linearity and distortion versus power input.

But that will be a little later.

OK gents. Breaks over. Back to the DHL software.

I hates DHL


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

FRIDAY!!!!! I can't wait to see these "little" guys.


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

etroze said:


> FRIDAY!!!!! I can't wait to see these "little" guys.



Mine should be here this afternoon! Can't wait to start my install now! Anybody got a Streetwires CBR44 Fused Power/Ground block they wanna part with?!?!?


Bob


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

On the way! And to the updated address!
Gear is in place to get the build started. So excited.

Mark - thanks for the updates and transparency during the whole process. Enjoy this weekend!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> I'm in no rush for mine Mark, feel free to put me last, because I know other guy might want theirs sooner.


Ditto here


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

bdmach1 said:


> Mine should be here this afternoon! Can't wait to start my install now! Anybody got a Streetwires CBR44 Fused Power/Ground block they wanna part with?!?!?
> 
> 
> Bob


How about a T-Spec V12DB-14PN?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the last day this week that I'm doing the shipping.

I'm outa here at 1:30 and what is punched in gets the heave ho.

Next week will be a little bit more productive.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark, I can relate to the shipping woes. Stuff gets old, fast. lol. 
If you were in the States I'd recommend something like USPS flat rate. But, alas, you are not.

Regardless, I'm looking forward to getting these guys in hand and doing some testing on them. They look quite potent as a tweeter for a 2-way system; maybe fill in the gap quite well that CSS left (and obviously be of better build quality).


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

etroze said:


> How about a T-Spec V12DB-14PN?


Nah......I looked at those, but they don't look as well made as the Streetwires CBR44, or the Audison SFD41C. Probably going to just buy the Audison.

Thanks Though!

Bob


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Mark!

These Tweets just showed up, what a work of art! Thanks for all you did on putting this together for all of us, well worth the wait!



Bob


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Seriously yours are going out today.
> 
> You need some good news.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark!!! Sorry again, yesterday was a bad day for me...much better today.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

bdmach1 said:


> Nah......I looked at those, but they don't look as well made as the Streetwires CBR44, or the Audison SFD41C. Probably going to just buy the Audison.
> 
> Thanks Though!
> 
> Bob


No problem 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

bdmach1 said:


> Hey Mark!
> 
> These Tweets just showed up, what a work of art! Thanks for all you did on putting this together for all of us, well worth the wait!
> 
> ...


Dick.......JK


----------



## bdmach1 (Mar 8, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Dick.......JK



LMAO!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Mark when will you notify some one if you are missing an address? I could not figure out how to use the form in the email you sent out.

Thanks, Rich


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Send me an email with address update on the subject line.

That way I can track the updates.

So far everyone that has sent me an email address update has had their drivers sent.

I have kept all the addresses from the form and from PayPal on a spreadsheet.

When I send you a package I delete your entry.

The backup is I enter your addresses in my DHL address book and save them.

So far so good.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks and email sent.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Simply gorgeous tweeters...by far the sexiest tweeter i have ever seen...thank you Mark!!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> Simply gorgeous tweeters...by far the sexiest tweeter i have ever seen...thank you Mark!!


And another dick.....

Jk

Jealousy hurts


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm just down the road in SW Ontario.
Nothing in me mailbox yet.
Jealous I am


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Mark I just have to say great job on these tweeters, seriously they are some of the most quality drivers I have ever gotten the privilege to handle. We will have to talk about how to make this set or a set from your next run work in a bookshelf speaker.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Thanks for your patience and thanks for your kind words.

These tweeters have been a most interesting project. Listen to them and enjoy.


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

etroze said:


> Mark I just have to say great job on these tweeters, seriously they are some of the most quality drivers I have ever gotten the privilege to handle. We will have to talk about how to make this set or a set from your next run work in a bookshelf speaker.


I was thinking a soundbar for the plasma tele.
I was looking at a Naim Muso, but they be real $'s
I'm good on the bookshelf speakers with a pair of Totem Mani-2 Sig, and a first generation set of Linn Kan's ( driven by Naim 135 mono-blocks )

Anybody ever built or know of a build for a decent quality single piece Sound-Bar?

...just another audio-fool thinking outside the car...


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

I was glued to the window, looking for the postal carrier, hoping mine would show up today. No such luck. I'm taking my pillow out and sleeping by my mailbox.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

More on Monday.

Just enjoyed my little brother's wedding yesterday. And have family here from where I grew up. ( Manitoba)

The clunky Kravchenko Audio delivery machine starts up once again.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> 6.5mm
> 
> And
> 
> 5.2mm


A word of caution here ...i i thought i bought 6.5mm disconnects to slide over this....

or as close i could find here in the US...they are 1/4" inch which now doing actual math say this is only 6.3mm 

Gold 12 AWG 1/4" Female Disconnect 5 Pair: Disconnect Terminals: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

They fit but they are snug, and sliding on the first one the terminal "bent" in on me and i almost threw up all over my car.

So go easy on the terminals...i am not saying they are fragile..but for guys with monkey fists like me there is a possibility for bad **** to happen.

Now i am going to go shower and go for a ride to test these babies out.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

They are a bit of a pain to work with.

Personally I would solder on a wire tail and work out from there.

I have seen other designs where they were deeper and had nicer push on connections.

My own thinking was the choice to keep them as shallow as possible was more appealing.

If you guys have other ideas or suggestions please let me know.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> They are a bit of a pain to work with.
> 
> Personally I would solder on a wire tail and work out from there.
> 
> ...


i like the idea of soldering on a pig tail...i just didn't expect the slide on i had to be slightly small. But yes i like that idea and will mostly likely do that when i place these in their final location.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

These tweeters are very very nice...with no tuning, and basically just plopping them in a piece of foam to determine if they would image well low in my doors i hit the road. Its hard for me to say how a tweeter sounds, other than to say it sounds right. I remember reading a comment that Bing made last year about some tweeters, and he said the overall SQ had a sense of quietness to it, and i didn't know what that sounded like until now. 

I was listening to a live Eva Cassidy CD..recorded in a small club, and i felt like i was in the club with no one else but her and I and the band. It was a feeling i had never had listening to car audio. I have to give at least some of the credit to the Sinfoni Maestroso mids i also just installed to go with these tweeters, but i think mark has a true winner on his hands with these tweeters.

Soundstage was way up high...and superwide...more so than when i had my PHASS tweeters on the dash. Soundstage was very good. 

Here is the temp mounting locations...and the XO for now is at 3.5k and 24db LW on both mid and tweet if i remember correctly.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

The simplest thing I can say is that this tweeter does not tire you out.

It's not harsh.

And overtime I have learned that this is due o the very low levels of distortion generated when you listen to this tweeter.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark because my email isn't working well, can you let me know if mine are slated to go out in the next week or so?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Send me a private message with your name.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I had to give up my spot because I couldn't wait in my situation, but these are gorgeous. Congrats to those who were able to wait it out, they sure look to be worth it. 

Sub'd for more member reviews.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

What crossover points are you guys using on these?


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I'm a bulk shipping virgin.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


How is that going? Are you able to give a tracking number so that I can try to be there when the driver and drivers come?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> What crossover points are you guys using on these?


i am currently at 4k....but i am goign to play around and lower that.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

erlebo said:


> How is that going? Are you able to give a tracking number so that I can try to be there when the driver and drivers come?


My Canadian friends will be getting their drivers via Canada Post.

I'll send them out tomorrow.

And all will get an email for notification.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

PM Sent!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

How did the SQ trials down under turn out?


----------



## james_spearo (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for the slack replies Mark I have been busy at work.

Came second in the comp, score of 91/100 in Advanced class. (Winner got 96?!)

Got full points for Image, Soundstage and Focus, lost some points for lower mid-bass / Sub bass integration, and lost some points for extension (>2Khz)

Comment by the judge (regarding the highs) was that it rolled off above 10k, which I can also see on the RTA .... HOWEVER .... this follows my intended house curve and I think it sounds pretty good as is. I personally do not like overly bright systems, makes them sound less warm and nice to listen too.

I'll try and scan in the result sheet tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Are the rest of tweeters going out this week?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

1fishman said:


> Are the rest of tweeters going out this week?


Yes Sir.


----------



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweeeet, so stoked to start fiberglassing


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Yes Sir.


Great, perfect timing.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Quite a few guys have received their drivers. I'm thinking that they are busy playing with them.

I'm still having fun packaging them.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Mark, just curious if we will be receiving tracking numbers when our tweeters ship? Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

mwmkravchenko said:


> My Canadian friends will be getting their drivers via Canada Post.
> 
> I'll send them out tomorrow.
> 
> And all will get an email for notification.


There you go. He also sent out an email last week saying we would get tracking


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bminus said:


> There you go. He also sent out an email last week saying we would get tracking


Thanks, totally missed that part in the email... :dunce2:


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

mwmkravchenko said:


> There are more coming....
> 
> And unmounted so I can put them in what ever mount I so choose.


four weeks ago you said six weeks out, so if they are on time, 2 weeks from now the new 100 piece batch is arriving.

now I would like to know if there will be any discounts on drivers without metal parts, or unmounted?

any of the rejects that happened to be borderline, but you didn't want to send them out at full price? kept for warranty, etc.?

are you going to be assembling these new drivers, are you going to be using local machinists to produce the metal parts, are you going to sell some of these without the added anodizing or painting of grills? I'd like to see some raw steel grills that could be copper electroplated, for a snazzy look... I would also like to see some of those rings/cups/bezels, in a titanium/gold/iridium/niobium/iridescent, whatever?

Or silver plated, how about silver...



the original group buy at 125 is long over, but is there any chance that the new batch might have "irregulars" that would go for less than upticked pricing, especially if you choose to keep the new reject pile, when working with local metal fabrication suppliers?

I don't mind a little chatter on the cups, or a bit of a threading buggerboo if it means getting an awesome driver for what I might be able to afford, rather than what they are probably worth... 

I see you have a screenshot of the L1 HAT tweeter, with price indicated...

and these should be able to outshine, outshine...


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Mark I sent you a Pm.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got the email! Excited to *fingers cross* get these tweeters this week. I'll love them and hug them and call them George!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

So any one else dying to get their drivers?

Have a pile of 14 to pack up right now and will make another 10 or so today.

I'm working inside until the heat of the day goes down.

Hot! like hell out there.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes please


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Yes please.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't know your names from your monikers.

So send me an email or P.M.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

every day I am looking forward to seeing a package on my door step


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

So all the Canadian orders are shipped.

And another twenty some U.S. orders are shipped.


----------



## Ainuke (Aug 27, 2014)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So all the Canadian orders are shipped.
> 
> And another twenty some U.S. orders are shipped.


CONFIRMED!

I received mine two weeks ago. Just installed and they're working great!
Appearance, build, quality control, all top notch. 

They happened to be a drop-in replacement in the factory tweet locations, size-wise, although I'll probably make a beveled mounting ring to adjust the angle. 

Hard to say at this point if they'll blow my socks off; one of my Kappa tweets had a rip in it o), so right off the bat, we've improved. They're also crossed at 3.5K, and I'm exploring whether to passively cross them lower with 4th order, or just get a legit DSP that'll do it for me. 

Bottom line: THEY'RE REAL, THEY LOOK GREAT, and everything Mark's been saying up to now has been right on-the-money. No reason to expect SQ isn't right where he says it is. 

PSYCHED!!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

req said:


> every day I am looking forward to seeing a package on my door step


Should be tomorrow buddy.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

So who had a visit from the DHL man?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Waiting on my set. Hopefully soon!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So who had a visit from the DHL man?


I did I did,
Or so says my wife, I'm on Nantucket for the week so I won't "see" them till Friday now.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So who had a visit from the DHL man?


Mine came Yesterday  Thanks. Now to see how they perform.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So who had a visit from the DHL man?


ME! They look fantastic. Much more heft to them than I imagined. Already got my sail pods out of the car and trying to think of ways to get them to accommodate these bigger tweeters. 

Thanks, Mark! If they sound anything like they look...


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Mark, are you doing another group buy some time soon?


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> So who had a visit from the DHL man?


I did! I did! They're here and they definitely look worth the wait. Can't wait to try them out and I hope ErinH tests them soon! If they perform like I think they will, I'll be replacing my C3CX's with these and either the C3's or the Scan 10F's.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I did! Wasn't home though so they have to come back tomorrow.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

HiloDB1 said:


> Waiting on my set. Hopefully soon!


I still have more to send.

Your will come soon.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Kriszilla said:


> I did! I did! They're here and they definitely look worth the wait. Can't wait to try them out and I hope ErinH tests them soon! If they perform like I think they will, I'll be replacing my C3CX's with these and either the C3's or the Scan 10F's.



LOL

Erin will be getting a complete set. Both car mounts and home mounts.

I just have to make the home mounts.

Time. if I only had more time.

Or possibly a clone. But then there would be two of me. Not sure if the world is ready for two of me.....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Or possibly a clone. But then there would be two of me. Not sure if the world is ready for two of me.....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

look what i found



















HOORAY! these things are ****ing awesome. aluminum bodies? i thought theyd be plastic!! awesome job mark. im really looking forward to installing these.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Satin Anodized aluminum actually.

No stinking paint job here!

I might end up doing a discreet laser etched logo on the rim and a plus and minus on the back.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Satin Anodized aluminum actually.
> 
> No stinking paint job here!
> 
> I might end up doing a discreet laser etched logo on the rim and a plus and minus on the back.


I have a laser engraver...no charge...just shipping.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> I have a laser engraver...no charge...just shipping.


I appreciate the offer.

But no one can work for free.

You have bills just like I do.

We should talk some time and figure out what would be a fair system.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I covered up the "JL" logo on my previous tweeters and appreciate the cleanliness of the current run. But then, I can also appreciate you wanting a little branding to take credit for the awesomeness.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

rton20s said:


>


I think that clone would be a reject.

In fact I know that clone would be a reject.

He only has one hair on his head, I have at least three!


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

tjswarbrick said:


> I covered up the "JL" logo on my previous tweeters and appreciate the cleanliness of the current run. But then, I can also appreciate you wanting a little branding to take credit for the awesomeness.


Seriously, when I brand something it is very small.

I am no anti brand I cannot properly explain it.

Anything trendy or in a fad I stay away from period.

I have branded a few proprietary parts that I make for my custom woofers, just to make it a little harder for the surround company to sell it to other people. But I keep the brand a very small discreet logo.

A little KA in an oval. 3 mm high and 4.5 mm wide.

That would have to be shrunk to fit on the tweeter.

Or I could put in on the inner trim ring, less in your face inside there.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Got my package today! Pure secs.

Thanks Mark


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Lymen said:


> Got my package today! Pure secs.
> 
> Thanks Mark


Now you have me thinking.

the last time I had secs there were some round bumps involved, but they were not made of aluminum.

At least that's what she said.

You might want to get out a little more!


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, they are just amazing. Even the stoutness all the way to the Grills is impressive


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I promised a premium product.

I'm happy on two fronts:

I was able to deliver.

And the groupbuy members were patient enough to wait so stinking long.

The next run should be ready by the end of September.


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

Clarification:

September 2016.

That is all.










....sorry, couldn't resist ;o)

Teh postie-office says mine will be here today - but being it is past 9:00pm, I'm thinkin' tomorrah...canna wait.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Have all of the groupbuy tweeters been sent out?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Bminus said:


> Have all of the groupbuy tweeters been sent out?


No. I still have some to send.

Send me a P.M. or preferably an email.

Your name on the subject line and your information.

Many tweeters have changed hands and I have lost track on all of them.

I have to than k the honest gents who have contacted me and helped me correct my mistakes.

One order went out that I missed cleaning the white "blooming" that comes from the CA glue. I will replace them as soon as I get the next batch ready.

Hell if I know how a black glue can create white deposits when it evaporates and cures.

But I am getting wiser as I work with these little drivers.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Alex asked a pretty good question:

"So, my question...common wisdom on the forum is that you should not mix and match parts when using a passive crossover, because that crossover is specifically designed for the woofer and tweeter. Is this really true, and if so, how much of a margin of error is there? If the PG tweeter and the PHD tweeter are of similar size and design (both 1" silk dome), then would I still be close enough to the passive crossover frequency and slope design? Does that make sense? I guess what I'm trying to ask is, is this an absolute rule or is there some wiggle room here?

Thanks!"

Good question.

Pre-made crossovers are designed for a number of functions. A specific input impedance, be it 4 ohm or 8 ohm and a given crossover point. There is also a crossover slope or order. 1st order is 6db/octave, 2nd is 12 db/octave, each additional order you multiply by 6 to get it's attenuation rate.

So short answer yes you can use a generic crossover that matches your input impedance of your driver. It will do roughly the same thing with any driver of the same impedance.

I'll add that an octave is a pretty simple description of a span of notes that is from lowest to highest twice the frequency of the lowest note.

Example.

1024 hertz 2048 hertz is an octave.

2048 to 4096 is an octave.

512 to 1024 is an octave.

I think you get the idea.

Slope is how much the signal to the driver is cut off over a frequency range of one octave.

second order slope is 6db x 2 = 12 db per octave. So roughly speaking the sound coming out of a driver will be half as loud one octave below the crossover frequency.

slopes:

1st = 6db
2nd = 12db
3rd = 18db
4th = 24db
5th = 30db
6th = 36db
7th = 42db
8th = 48db


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I should add that I didn't know the industry speak for the type of enclosure I created for the tweeter.

Billet aluminum is the closest thing to what I have provided.

CNC turned biller aluminum housing for the KAXBLTWT car version.

No plastic.

No paint. 

Black anodized billet aluminum.

A new order has been made and I should have product close to the end of September.

New price, yes the group buy was a steal...

$265 shipping included in North America.

Sometime over the weekend I will set up on my website a page that will have a poll that you can request a set. Not binding in terms of purchase. But I will ask for your email and name to follow up on.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I keep getting this question.

Which terminal is positive?

Which terminal is negative?

Large terminal is positive.

Small terminal is negative.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I let one set out that I know about that had a white filmy crap on it.

It's called blooming.

It can be cleaned off with acetone.

If you have been sent a pair that I missed the clean up on please let me know.

I first tried to use methyl hydrate. It appeared to clean it off, but it didn't.

And heck if I know how a black glue can make white deposits on the metal.

Now I'm a little older and wiser.

And getting pretty darn good at assembling these little things.

I have less than two dozen to ship out.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I should add that I didn't know the industry speak for the type of enclosure I created for the tweeter.
> 
> Billet aluminum is the closest thing to what I have provided.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mark. I got the chance to hold one of the tweeters in my very own hands at the MECA comp here in California a couple of weekends ago. These things look very impressive in person! Solid, well built and quite handsome. 

Your revised pricing places them firmly in Illuminator territory. I can't wait to actually hear these things to see how they stack up.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Very nice Mark. I got the chance to hold one of the tweeters in my very own hands at the MECA comp here in California a couple of weekends ago. These things look very impressive in person! Solid, well built and quite handsome.
> 
> Your revised pricing places them firmly in Illuminator territory. I can't wait to actually hear these things to see how they stack up.


You might be surprised. I tried them against the Illusion tweeter that comes with the C3 set as well since I have both the C3 and the C3CX comp sets.

The illusion BeCu tweeter is definitely no slouch and is a fantastic performer. It's definitely in my top 5, just under the Piccolo and above the Scan D3004. The KAXBLTWT (seriously, we need a new name for this thing) is better.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm all ears for a name. It's really a product code.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

XBL Euphoria- a feeling or state of intense excitement and happiness.
Rational is everyone is/was feeling this when they received them in the mail.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Kriszilla said:


> You might be surprised. I tried them against the Illusion tweeter that comes with the C3 set as well since I have both the C3 and the C3CX comp sets.
> 
> The illusion BeCu tweeter is definitely no slouch and is a fantastic performer. It's definitely in my top 5, just under the Piccolo and above the Scan D3004. The KAXBLTWT (seriously, we need a new name for this thing) is better.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm pretty familiar with the Illusion tweeter.  I know I should have the opportunity to hear them in person fairly soon. 

I don't know why you are having issues with the name? We were all just pronouncing "KAXBLTWT" phonetically at the comp/GTG.  Or at least attempting to. I think it was Bing that was throwing a "G" in there somewhere.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

KA Mobile 1. KAMO 1 for short.


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

Mark has a quirky sense of humor, so how about KA-FKA-SQ.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Your missing the U in there somewhere....


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Your missing the U in there somewhere....


I hope you meant humour. Didn't use the British spelling.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

erlebo said:


> I hope you meant humour. Didn't use the British spelling.


KA-FK-U-SQL


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

mwmkravchenko said:


> KA-FK-U-SQL


Oh, how rude! It meant Kafkaesque.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm best behaved when I'm sleeping.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I'm best behaved when I'm sleeping.


Aren't we all.

K-Audio XBL TWT. Works for me. To me, calling it "the XBL Tweeter", or "Mark's XBL Tweeter", differentiates it pretty well. Other than the discontinued CSS unit, are there any other XBL Tweeters out there? It initially took 3 weeks of watching the thread to figure out what all the letters meant, but now it makes perfect sense and I wouldn't change it. Over time, people are going to call it what they want anyway, whatever official title you give it.

Or maybe "That 1 inch tweeter with the giant waveguide."


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Slow learner I see.

We have something in common.


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

KA Euphoria works for me.

Can't wait to get them installed.
Too bad its still gonna be best part of a month....


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

edited.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

mykel said:


> KA Euphoria works for me.
> 
> Can't wait to get them installed.
> Too bad its still gonna be best part of a month....


You did get yours?

I snail mailed the Canadian orders. DHL does not deliver domestically. It's Loomis. The bucktoothed second cousin. Short bus kind of cousin. And stinking expensive to boot!


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

mwmkravchenko said:


> You did get yours?
> 
> I snail mailed the Canadian orders. DHL does not deliver domestically. It's Loomis. The bucktoothed second cousin. Short bus kind of cousin. And stinking expensive to boot!


Sorry for the confusion Mark...

Yes, they came in a few days ago.
If they sound half as good as they look - WINNER!!

I threw my back out, so the install (system) is postponed until my back will take lying in strange positions on the floor of a car...

Again, thank-you!!

michael


----------



## Bruneti (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark, I'm still waiting on my group buy order. I just sent you an email with all the details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Bruneti said:


> Mark, I'm still waiting on my group buy order. I just sent you an email with all the details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short but sweet. I have about 12 clients left to fulfill their orders.

Email me your name and info just to be sure.

But the last ones are going out on Monday.

I have some to assemble and I want time over the weekend to detail them.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

WooHoo! Received my tweeters yesterday! These things look awesome. Very excited to get them installed and hear them sing. Thanks again Mark for delivering such a great looking product!


----------



## mike_mn (Feb 19, 2014)

mwmkravchenko said:


> One order went out that I missed cleaning the white "blooming" that comes from the CA glue. I will replace them as soon as I get the next batch ready.
> 
> Hell if I know how a black glue can create white deposits when it evaporates and cures.


Mine also had white CA glue from gluing the grill on. It really made the tweeters look put together in a garage...I know, I know they WERE put together in a garage, but still...it was a downer to see this white CA glue on the tweeters. I got most of it off, but some is down in the grill holes that I can't get at. I have seen some of the white stuff in the pics others have provided as well, so I dont think this is isolated, just probably doesn't bother most that have received them.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

mike_mn said:


> Mine also had white CA glue from gluing the grill on. It really made the tweeters look put together in a garage...I know, I know they WERE put together in a garage, but still...it was a downer to see this white CA glue on the tweeters. I got most of it off, but some is down in the grill holes that I can't get at. I have seen some of the white stuff in the pics others have provided as well, so I dont think this is isolated, just probably doesn't bother most that have received them.



Send Mark an email. He will make it right.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's just say I'm older and wiser now.

Have licked the white stuff problem.

When the glue cures I have a fan blowing over them to clear away the offending fumes.

It's hard to find a toughened black tinted low bloom CA.

So hard that I have learned a work around method.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

maybe go with a polyurethane glue that is closer to what they use to bond spiders to frames...

like Gorilla Glue?

is there a reason you settled on CA glues?

rubber-toughened CA glue is some pretty hard-core bonding materials, I would imagine that you'd have to destroy a tweeter before you could disassemble it, for "examination" purposes...

and using multiple glues for the various parts, makes sense to me. Like using gorilla snot on the grill inset, but epoxy on the plastic/aluminum bond of the tweeter body to the cup, and then the rubber-toughened CA between the bevel faceplate and the cup....

in the second run, will you make any available that are in "kit" form, so people can try some stealth options or mating them to a lens, possibly an EOS wave guide?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

cajunner said:


> maybe go with a polyurethane glue that is closer to what they use to bond spiders to frames...
> 
> like Gorilla Glue?
> 
> ...



Suggestions born from experience?

Gorilla snot will melt in the heat generated in a normal car.

Polyurethane foam like nobody's business as it cures.

There are reasons why I use what I use. And why I corrected my curing procedure.

Rubber toughened CA is what the big boys use.

And it's not for speed purposes either.

It's for bond strength.

For speed you would use UV cured adhesives.

And that is probably where I will go next.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Most companies use a CA glue for spider landing and triple joints. I have some of that blooming on my set as well. Its not a big issue but I did notice on one of mine it looks like the tweeter was not glued with the terminals centered. I have yet to try and slide a push terminal on to see if it would clear without arching against the housing.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Left you an email Mark


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

HiloDB1 said:


> Most companies use a CA glue for spider landing and triple joints. I have some of that blooming on my set as well. Its not a big issue but I did notice on one of mine it looks like the tweeter was not glued with the terminals centered. I have yet to try and slide a push terminal on to see if it would clear without arching against the housing.



I have used insulated push on connectors.

But like most of the gents it really works best with a soldered wire tail.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

mike_mn said:


> Mine also had white CA glue from gluing the grill on. It really made the tweeters look put together in a garage...I know, I know they WERE put together in a garage, but still...it was a downer to see this white CA glue on the tweeters. I got most of it off, but some is down in the grill holes that I can't get at. I have seen some of the white stuff in the pics others have provided as well, so I dont think this is isolated, just probably doesn't bother most that have received them.


It's on about ten sets. I was using a cleaner that really did nothing to remove the deposits.

My mistake.

And one I am very happy to correct.

You have a P.M.


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

mwmkravchenko said:


> It's on about ten sets. I was using a cleaner that really did nothing to remove the deposits.
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> ...


Is there a way to clean this off myself? Got some I would like to get off the front of one of mine as well.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, a Qtip and Acetone.

It's what works for me.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Suggestions born from experience?
> 
> Gorilla snot will melt in the heat generated in a normal car.
> 
> ...


I had to disassemble an Aura Mobile Reference braxial the other day because the tweeter quit.

they used some kind of flexible black glue to hold the motor in the plastic bezel, it wasn't even worth trying to take it apart to see if the tweeter could have been repaired. I think the plastic would have broken apart around the glue, before the glue separated from the bezel or the motor metal.

I'm not sure if gorilla snot is a brand name or what, but I was not aware it was not able to take the heat.

It would be nice to know if the next batch could be bought in kit form, unless there's some issue with warranty or quality control you couldn't take a chance on.

I'd probably forego the warranty if it would allow me to experiment with basically the only XBL tweeter on the market, I don't think it's that trivial of a request. I might not be able to swing the 265 but I'm pretty sure there are some experimental types on the board that would pick up a pair of kits so they could either machine them for a specific application or use the option to do some finished parts from an electroplater or titanium anodizer...

I guess if one were determined, you could feasibly grind away the stock grill and replace it with another that had the finish needed, but that is so much more risky a process than necessary.

anyways, I know this nit-picking and all is hardly worth returning commentary and wasting your valuable time, so if you'd consider my posts just as much observations as they are inquiries, that'd be fine...

IOW, you can disregard my posts with no foul, I'm not trying to criticize your decisions, I would just like to verify if there will be kit availability or not.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

No kit.

I did ship a few sets un glued. And that's about as far as I will go.

Ideas are just that. All of us have some good ones and some bad ones.

My genius cleaning fluid is a great example.

I basically shipped out drivers that I did not clean.

Mistakes happen making them right is what matters.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

unglued is what I'd call kit form, all the working parts just not stuck permanently together...



thanks for the response. Not to bother you, but would you sell just one tweeter in the unglued condition at half the pair price?

I can see where it's going to be hard to come by the group buy sets on a reduced, "used condition" scale if the going rate is more than twice the pre-sale.

I'm glad you're having some great feedback on the sound so far, I think you may have made a tweeter almost anyone can enjoy, responsibly...


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Not available until new run is ready.

And even then splitting a set is not good juju. They mate for life!


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I have used insulated push on connectors.
> 
> But like most of the gents it really works best with a soldered wire tail.


Well here is what mine look like.










No way an insulated terminal will fit and I have a pretty good idea that a non insulated connector will contact the housing and short.

If the intent was soldered connections a copper solder pad and no terminals would have been a better looking and performing method IMO.

Here are T/S from my set pulled with a DATS


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

480 to 532 hz, that's kind of a lot.. but good times low, right?

and working impedance around 7 ohms? Were these supposed to be 8 ohm tweeters?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Options

Send it back and send you a replacement.

Use a wire tail.

As for short that would be an impossibility.

You would need to have contact from both terminals through the aluminum body to get that to happen.

One will not make a short.

Send me an email and we can sort it out.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I soldered mine and it worked out great, other option if you want to make them removable is take a connector that fits and insulate it yourself with a couple of layers of heat shrink. 
Mark I got to play with the tweets this weekend in my truck, not in the best situation as they are reflecting off the windshield but man the detail I get out of them is crazy. I don't have tons of experience with high end equipment but man I have to say they are laid back and still show so much detail I was kind of blown away and really reminded me of Home audio gear I've gotten to listen to over the years (giant Morel tweeters come to mind).
I have more tuning to do but so far so good, I really need to get them on axis and let them really shine but that's way down the road. 
Thanks for a great product at a great price.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't have a problem with a push on connector either. I used one layer of heat shrink over the connector.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Yeah, I didn't have a problem with a push on connector either. I used one layer of heat shrink over the connector.


That's the ticket.

Heatshrink is your friend.

If you guys want fancier connectors it doesn't cost that much more.

But it makes mounting them a heck of a lot harder.


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

Just picked mine up last night and will be installing them tonight 
Just need to decide in my sail panels or my dash in my 15 ram


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Go sails, reflections are not fun to deal with if you are new to tuning.


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah probably going sails as its just quickly being thrown together and not using a dsp just yet


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Good call I want to move mine out so bad but just don't have much time to do it right now.


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure that I'm going to use my pair, what is everyones thoughts on a fair price for these with the new price announced at significantly more than the group buy price should I sell?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

unemployedconsumer said:


> Not sure that I'm going to use my pair, what is everyones thoughts on a fair price for these with the new price announced at significantly more than the group buy price should I sell?


I'd list them for 265 shipped, but I'm an *******...


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

If I sell mine (not sure yet) I would for what I paid + shipping.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Great now now my little tweeters are a commodity!


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

unemployedconsumer said:


> Not sure that I'm going to use my pair, what is everyones thoughts on a fair price for these with the new price announced at significantly more than the group buy price should I sell?


I'd list it at the new price to start and adjust down until it reaches market value. I sold my spot because 1) I couldn't/didn't want to wait and 2) I felt like there was an increasing chance of me not receiving the product or the product not being as good as advertised. Eventually, without enough information, I felt like the risk+cost outweighed the benefits.

There are plenty of situations where that's happened. The Intimid8rs are a good example of people shelling out a ton of money going into the pre-sale. Would we buy based on their original price or their market value? 

BTW kudos to Mark for pulling through on these.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

SQLnovice said:


> If I sell mine (not sure yet) I would for what I paid + shipping.


If you decide to sale, I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Shoot me a pm with "wtb kaxbltwt" in the subject line so I can save it.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

If anyone wants to sell theirs,
Shoot me a PM.
Thanks


----------



## Pgdsm (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I've got Around 13hours of use on these tweeters since I installed them and for the first time ever in car audio I can actually say that I am 100% satisfied


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Pgdsm said:


> Well I've got Around 13hours of use on these tweeters since I installed them and for the first time ever in car audio I can actually say that I am 100% satisfied




:blush:


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Last pieces are prepped.

Everyone should have received a tracking email.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I did!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Got my tracking # too


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

I screwed up a shipment pick up request for Friday. And I was gone all of Friday. Worked from 5:30 AM and returned 10:00 PM. Drivers were still sitting there. I will drive them into the city on Monday morning. And there should be traceable tracking by the afternoon.

Most of you will have them by Tuesday.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Mark I am continuously blown away by these tweets. I have them playing off of a Mosconi One 120.4DSP paired with Hertz ML1600 and a xover at 2000 -12db. I know these can play lower but I like to listen to music loud and these things just freaking rock at high volumes. 
I had some Guns and Roses in today and the guitar string plucks were more crisp than I've ever heard in my truck before and the stage seem as wide if not wider than when I was using HAT L3v2s in a tweeterless setup. Keep up the great work and if I ever get the Mosconi AS200.4 that I want down the road I'll update with how well they do with more power. Thanks for a great product.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

etroze said:


> Mark I am continuously blown away by these tweets. I have them playing off of a Mosconi One 120.4DSP paired with Hertz ML1600 and a xover at 2000 -12db. I know these can play lower but I like to listen to music loud and these things just freaking rock at high volumes.
> I had some Guns and Roses in today and the guitar string plucks were more crisp than I've ever heard in my truck before and the stage seem as wide if not wider than when I was using HAT L3v2s in a tweeterless setup. Keep up the great work and if I ever get the Mosconi AS200.4 that I want down the road I'll update with how well they do with more power. Thanks for a great product.


It's comments like this that makes all the time effort and money spent worth while.

Thanks!


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

etroze said:


> I had some Guns and Roses in today and the guitar string plucks were more crisp than I've ever heard in my truck before and the stage seem as wide if not wider than when I was using HAT L3v2s in a tweeterless setup.


I'm about to retune my x-over point, and pop in Pink Floyd's Shine on You Crazy Diamond. Must see what these babies can do when the guitar comes in during the opening. Stoked!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Go for it man I was just surprised at how effortless music was reproduced.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Product Polling - Kravchenko-Audio

It's up.

And the poll is counting.

The finish date on the tweeters alone is the 23rd of September. Should have the tweeters back here sometime in October. 

I am re-tendering the aluminum parts locally.

If I can get them locally I will.

Last time I did not have a complete all inclusive price. Just shipping from China cost me $606. Out to you guys was slightly over a grand.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

poochieone said:


> If anyone wants to sell theirs,
> Shoot me a PM.
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Mark I gotta say one more time, what a great tweeter you made, I got them more on axis and the detail is incredible. They also get seriously loud, I have 150w on each with a 2k -24db xovers and they are crusing along happy as can be. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Music to my ears.

Thank you so much for your comment.

Makes all the blood sweat and tears worth it!


----------

